
Ask HN: What Linux kernel hacks have you made and why? - knackfuss
I am interested in seeing what kind of applications (commercial or personal) people have found for modifying the linux kernel
======
karmakaze
Hacks are fun if you're just playing around on one machine. If you're managing
servers or need your workstation to always work after upgrades, they are a
pain.

I've never modified the kernel, at most recompiled back-in-the-day before most
things became dynamically loadable. There's a small number of settings that
need tuning for various purposes (e.g. database server). The most challenging
one was getting server motherboard BIOS/CMOS settings in sync with the kernel
to get NUMA memory on multi-processor machines to behave consistently.

------
ShiroiAkuma
To me all kernel tweaking I remember is setting up tonnes of stuffs for MPTCP
kernel for my pi and getting it running sith raspibian. Ofcourse, I had
followed a blog with instructions but the feeling is undeniably awesome. And
results are astonishing too. Really fun.

~~~
knackfuss
sounds fun, but what was the ultimate purpose with MPTCP in that case?

